

Honduras sets stage for 3 privately run cities  - dmm
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/L/LT_HONDURAS_PRIVATE_CITIES?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-09-04-21-45-18

======
guzzi
I can see Hero Protagonist in those cities delivering pizza right now. Note to
self re-read Snow Crash.

------
toomuchcoffee
Libertopia in our time, at long last!

